# nVidia geforce GT 240



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

As i have read, this card (nvidia Geforce GT 240) is "directx 10.1 compatible". I got win7 on my machine, with directx 11. Does this mean that my card won't work as good as with directx 10.1? or it will work the same?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It just means you can't run a directx11 application using dx11, it'll use dx10. Not a big deal, there are no nVidia dx11 cards out yet, and very very few dx11 games anyway. They will be out eventually, right now it's all speculation as to when, and the initial prices will be somewhat high. Later on they'll release lower end cards, and prices will drop some. I'm figuring 6-800 bucks for the top of the line card, but that's just a guess, as that's about where the GT200 cards started out.

If you already have the card, just use it. 
Should you just be looking at cards for eventual purchase, ATI has dx11 cards out in the HD 5xxx series. Too bad they don't run fah as well as nVidia.


----------

